# Balikbayan Visa/Privilege



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Does anyone know if its a requirement to do the annual check in if on a Balikbayan. I have a ACR I card Tourist.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

hogrider said:


> Does anyone know if its a requirement to do the annual check in if on a Balikbayan. I have a ACR I card Tourist.


I did not do the annual check-in in the years I used Balikbayan, but I did not have an ACR card. As I understand if you have the card, it is required to do the annual check-in irregardless of your status. Now that I am 13A with ACR card, I did do the check-in last year and will continue.

Fred


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> Hogrider here's a link the PBI on the Annual Check in it mentions at the very top:
> 
> Who can apply? All registered aliens and ACR I-Card holders except Temporary Visitor’s Visa holders or Tourist Visa holders Annual Report (A.R.)
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the links, most helpful.

I noticed this on one of the links

3. What are the privileges of a Balikbayan?

Those who are admitted as Balikbayans are given an initial stay of one (1) year. They may extend their stay for another one (1), two (2) or six (6) months provided that they present their valid passport and filled out the visa extension form and submit it to the Visa Extension Section in the BI Main Office or any BI Offices nationwide. An additional requirement will be ask for Balikbayans who have stayed in the Philippines after thirty six (36) months.

Does this mean that I can extend my BB for 6 months without leaving the country?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*PBI Satellite Office*



hogrider said:


> Thanks so much for the links, most helpful.
> 
> I noticed this on one of the links
> 
> ...


I've never used the Balikbayan privilege but that's what I get from reading above (make a copy of that page) so I'd contact your PBI Office in Davao they are listed as a Class A office so they can handle a Visa extension and also the 13a Visa when you're ready. Directory of Transactions

DAVAO IMMIGRATION DISTRICT OFFICE
ACO: ALNAZIB A. DECAMPONG
Office Hours: 7:00 am - 5:30 pm (Cut-off Time 4:00 pm)
Direct Line(s): (082) 228-6477; (Airport) 228-6448; 300-1446
Facsimile Numbers: 
E-mail Addresses: [email protected]
Office Address: JP Laurel Avenue, Bajada, Davao City


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

hogrider said:


> Thanks so much for the links, most helpful.
> 
> I noticed this on one of the links
> 
> ...


In my limited understanding you revert to visit visa which will give you a further 24 month, 36 in total.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gary D said:


> In my limited understanding you revert to visit visa which will give you a further 24 month, 36 in total.


That is also how I understand it.

Fred


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

hogrider said:


> Thanks so much for the links, most helpful.
> 
> I noticed this on one of the links
> 
> ...


 It is not written well.
It reads that way, but no. When my BB stamp was close to expiring I went to BI and asked. They said that I can stay for a total of 36 months - but the extension would actual be converting the BB stamp to a tourist visa. But of course another office could interpret it differently...


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Done the BB extension after 1 year and never again.

Yes it does convert to a visitor visa.

There is new guidance that makes it difficult to get a 6 month extension without going to Manila. The regional offices are hesitant to give more than 2 months based on this letter.

Plus it is much simpler to just take the wife on a day trip to Hong Kong and then re-enter on another BB. It may cost a little more but not much by the time you figure in you might need 4-6 trips to the BI office for all the ACR card, visa extentions, and ECC when you do leave the country.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Zep said:


> .......
> 
> Plus it is much simpler to just take the wife on a day trip to Hong Kong and then re-enter on another BB. It may cost a little more but not much by the time you figure in you might need 4-6 trips to the BI office for all the ACR card, visa extentions, and ECC when you do leave the country.


And you get the bonus points for taking her on a short vacation as well.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Zep said:


> ...
> Plus it is much simpler to just take the wife on a day trip to Hong Kong and then re-enter on another BB. It may cost a little more but not much by the time you figure in you might need 4-6 trips to the BI office for all the ACR card, visa extentions, and ECC when you do leave the country.


We did a 4 day Hong Kong trip (my wife's first time out of the country). I liked the BB stamp and we talked about doing it again, as an excuse to vacation. But then we built a house and hit the savings account pretty hard so my wife did not want to travel for a while. The 13a is not bad either.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> And you get the bonus points for taking her on a short vacation as well.


It's just really difficult to get away at the moment, so much going on. We are planning to trip to UK in the summer, so if I can get 6 months extension that would be great.


----------

